# Hi, I'm Luna!



## LunaPazely (May 9, 2015)

My name is Luna, and I have two cats! Both are females, one is solid black and the other is a brown tabby. They are sisters and are from the same litter. The black one's name is Delilah and the tabby is Diamond. The girls will be one year old on June 16 of this year! Diamond, the tabby, is pregnant right now and is actually due any day! We think there are about four kittens coming, and multiple people in my family have already made place in their homes for them, although I am keeping one of them! The father of Diamond's baby is an outside cat, whom I named Beau. He's a long-haired black, white and orange cat. I'm excited to see what the babies will turn out to look like!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Black, white and orange? sounds like a Calico, which are most usually female, and most male calicos are sterile. This would be a rare occurrence if he is the sire of the kittens. The kittens could be black, black and white, red and white, tortoiseshell, calico.


----------



## LunaPazely (May 9, 2015)

I think I'm mistaken about him being orange. I think he's just white and black.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope all goes well with her. Are you planning on having them spayed when this is over?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

LunaPazely said:


> I think I'm mistaken about him being orange. I think he's just white and black.


If he's black and white, with your brown tabby female, the kitties could be black, brown tabby, black & white, brown tabby & white.


----------



## LunaPazely (May 9, 2015)

Arianwen said:


> Hope all goes well with her. Are you planning on having them spayed when this is over?


Yes, she is going to be spayed after this. Her and her sister will be.


----------



## LunaPazely (May 9, 2015)

I'm very excited! I can't wait!


----------



## LunaPazely (May 9, 2015)

This is diamond!


----------



## Wish (May 14, 2015)

She's beautiful, I hope she has an easy birth, glad to hear you have homes lined up for future babies.


----------



## LunaPazely (May 9, 2015)

Thank you. Do you know how much bigger she's supposed to get ? She looks huge already.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's already a thread in Breeding.


----------

